
Unicorn shuts down with no money for refunds - rchaudhary
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/7/21000094/unicorn-electric-scooter-shut-down-refund-tile
======
cpeterso
"shutting down operations after blowing all its cash on Facebook and Google
ads but only receiving 350 orders for its glossy white e-scooters"

